# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Ubuntu, Linux and OS Chat >  Ubuntu vs Kali Linux

## blackpearljack

What is the difference between UBUNTU and KALI LINUX/BACKTRACK.Are they linked with each other in most aspects or they differ in many aspects?This question may sound bad but i got this question to me.I'm a 12 year old boy so i don't know much about them

----------


## papibe

Hi blackpearljack.

Ubuntu is a general desktop and server distribution. Kali is a specialized distribution with a just a couple of designed purposes: digital forensics and penetration testing.

Kali came from Backtrack which was based on Ubuntu. These days Kali is based on Debian. Since Ubuntu is also based on Debian there are several underneath similarities. However, since their focus are so different, they may not seem so similar after all.

For instance, Ubuntu comes with a music player, and movie player, and an office suite. If Kali comes with this applications at all, it won't necessarily mean that their versions coordinate with the ones you found on Ubuntu.

Hope it helps. Let us know how it goes.
Regards

----------


## blackpearljack

What is the exact meaning of Debian

----------


## papibe

Debian is a a Linux distributions from which A LOT of others distributions are based.

Debian, is one of the first and oldest Linux distributions. In a sense it is a core distribution, in the sense it is not based on other distribution, and it is the based of the several popular distributions like Ubuntu. Mint, CrunchBang and others.

Does that help?
Regards

----------


## grahammechanical

Debian = Deb and Ian = Debra Lynn and Ian Murdock

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Murdock

Regards

----------


## LastDino

If you're a normal desktop user, you probably wont need Kali, I've tried it and it by default boots into root and you need to make that extra administrator account for regural use. A feature of Ubuntu and Ubuntu alike desktop distro I personally treasure. Obviously, it is not made out of the box for people like me who don't necessarily always know what they are doing.

However, it does pack lot of things you will love if you're into network penetrating and testing. I learned few new things till it lasted on my desktop.

----------


## Bucky Ball

_Thread moved to Ubuntu, Linux and OS Chat._

Better here.  :Wink:

----------


## mastablasta

kali also uses a different, hardened kernel

----------

